# Sharks in the Bay



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Any sharks to be caught in Bayou St. john?


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

I bet the sharks are there, I have caught my biggest bull and my biggest black tip in east bay over here in panama city. This time of the year when the water is at its hottest. The bite is awsome.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Saw a 6ft+ shark near white island at the entrance to bayou grande today


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Tobiwan said:


> Saw a 6ft+ shark near white island at the entrance to bayou grande today


Really? I guess that means they could come up in the bayou then. Just dont know why they would.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

Last time we were trolling live baitfish from our kayaks, we hooked 3 sharks in Bayou St. John. The biggest was 5 foot and it bent the hook straight.


----------



## lil'skeet (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't know wht they wouldn't be in the bayous. All of them are loaded with huge schools of bait. Maybe all the dolphin keep them at bay. Would be easy pickin though.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

lil'skeet said:


> I don't know wht they wouldn't be in the bayous. All of them are loaded with huge schools of bait. Maybe all the dolphin keep them at bay. Would be easy pickin though.


Totally agree, I run around bayou grande a lot and it's FULL of bait and the only things eating it are pelicans and dolphins.


----------

